# Elminster vs. Larloch



## MrCinos (Sep 13, 2011)

vs. 

Both are from Forgotten Realms (D&D).


----------



## I3igAl (Sep 13, 2011)

Using Epic level rules I would go with Larloch due to Eliminster having his rogue, fighter and thief level instead of being a pure straightforeward mage.

Larloch has the powers of a lich while Elminster gets the template of a Chosen. I would go with Larloch, since Elminster doesn't have as impressive equipment with him. Larloch owns some of the Nether scrolls and should therefore know more unique epic spells to blast into Elminsters face, he also is rumored to have some ancient artifacts with him. Especially if the rumors about his artifacts are true.

It also depends what extent of their ressources they can use. If Larloch get's his telepathic network with his lich and demilich, who are among the most haxed out beings in the realms,servants he stomps with ease.


----------



## Riddler (Sep 13, 2011)

Level 46 netherese arcanist-king lich and his army of 60+ liches (including at least three demiliches) stomp.


----------



## I3igAl (Sep 13, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Level 46 netherese arcanist-king lich and his army of 60+ liches (including at least three demiliches) stomp.



I always wondered where the lvl 46 went. The wiki now states him to be just lvl 32. However if he gets his henchman he stomps.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 14, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> I always wondered where the lvl 46 went. The wiki now states him to be just lvl 32. However if he gets his henchman he stomps.



Probably from this (Larloch's creator words):


*Spoiler*: __ 






> "Larloch is a onetime Netherese sorcerer (still possessed of a lot of Netherese scepters, which he knows how to make) who is now a quite insane "ultra-lich" (in this case, the term means he has many unknown powers which are up to you the DM, among them the fact that he can still learn and develop new spells, increase in levels, etc.). He's probably a 46th level evil-aligned wizard right now, and he crafted many of his own undead abilities prior to undeath, which argues that he found his own 'process' for achieving lichdom.
> Larloch is served by many (60+ ?) liches, formerly archwizards, whom he guides in concert, as the leader of a telepathic-web 'Overmind.' Thus far, neither psionics nor mind-influencing magics have ever been effective against him or any of his serviotr mages, because the others in the link can withstand and overcome such influences, causing them to fail.
> In theory, an attack could reach all of them through the link, but some quite powerful Red Wizards have tried and failed (Szass Tam didn't try such an attack, which may be why he survived...he remains fearful of approaching Larloch and his mages, but fascinated by the details of their lichdom, hoping it might yield him some powers.)
> One of Larloch's given-to-himself powers (which - in a long, involved, and secret, personally-developed process - cost him 10 years of life and some vitality, irrelevant of course given his goal of lichdom) is automatic spell reflection (of all magic cast upon him). He can by act of will override this ability, for example when he wants to work a spell on himself; otherwise, it always operates.
> ...


----------

